# italian lock jaw quick release snap ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with this snap? How strong and how easy is it to operate? 

I need a flexible working lead not unlike these http://www.canineoutfitters.com/leatherpoliceleadk92009.jpg convertible police leads to help me work my dog easier with my physical limitations. The Italian Lock jaw is on the right and a Sprenger scissor snap on the left.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

I own one of the Lockjaw leashes (quick release) that my company makes (and I bought it well before I started working here :mrgreen...it's pretty easy to open and close...and the little wheel in the center that is a lock that you can thumb forward and back. Just requires a bit of a pinch.

The other lock I've seen on the Herm Prongs, and it's not to bad either...It's a wee bit easier to open...which could be a good or bad thing...it doesn't have a lock on it...and I could see that one releasing quite a bit easier in the wrong situation then the lock jaw.

The other thing we've been playing with here is a hands free type leash that has a tab you can pull on to release the hook.

Here's the link to some information on that : http://dogequipmenttech.com/hands-free-leash#more-33. Something like that lock could probably be made with a 5/8", 3/4", or (maybe) a 7/8" leash material and it will be a little more difficult to accidentally release. I know we do police leads in the 3/4" and 7/8" leather that could have a different buckle...and we might be able to throw something together out of one of our other materials like the Foam Biothane, straight Biothane or Nylon.

~Cate


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

We have owned 3 different length leashes all with the brass lock jaw snaps on them. They are 15 years old or so and have hold up just fine and are still in use. The only thing has been, on a few occasions the lock part some how rolled foward and unlocked. It has been rare that this has ocurred, but it has happend. Depending on what I am doing and the dog, will depend on if I use a lead with this type of snap or a more conventional type.
~ Alex


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought the quicksnap from the falcon site that was mentioned in a thread some time ago. 
http://www.pineofalconry.com/product_more.php?id=56
Unfortunately I bought the 3.5 inch one, thinking it would be big enough and the mouth is too small to use easily on my dog's collars.

I wanted it because it is easy to use with BIG mitts on, but because the mouth is too small I have to fiddle to get it on the collar. I have used the little snap with some accessory cord as a very light weight lead I can use at work (where we rarely have our dogs on lead), and I don't want to carry around extra weight.

Couldn't say how strong it is, but I wouldn't use it as a snap for bitework for example!

I may try to buy the 4.5 inch one sometime as I do think they could be useful. 

I still like the regular good quality brass scissor snaps, they are easy to use in the winter and pretty strong. I did have one that the spring in it busted eventually. It was well used.
http://www.horseloverz.com/product.php?productid=294076
(never bought from here, just used it for the picture)

I have never used the lock jaw.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Basically what I need the convertible lead for is to free my hands while still keeping the dog close to me in between exercises. But I need quick engage and disengage the lead off the harness or collar. It won't be used for agitation work, more for as guide. That's why I need it equipped with a quick release snap something I don't have to mess with as I don't have 100% use of my hands. The Scissors snap in the second Jenn link still binds because of the hook inherent in its design.

I have the 3.5" one on a leash that Lynn Cheffins made for me it is perfect for the task I envisioned it for. (Which was a mid length 3m line for the prong.)

Though I think that a 4.5" would be better again for a shoulder/belt police style convertible leash link in my original post. As the mouth does look bigger than the 3.5" as Jenn noted. 

The Sprenger quick release is nice as if the dog pulls on it, it actually pulls it tighter. So my question about the Italian lock jaw quick release is more for the operation. It looks like a 'thumb' acuated release would that be correct Lori, Cate? How is the shape of mouth of the snap for easy on/off? Would it be easier or harder to operate than the Sprenger? Is it a spin thumb wheel to lock?


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

I may not have understood the question entirely, but I thought the picture might be able to answer it. It's a squeazy clip not unlike the sprenger...but it has the spin wheel lock that you can thumb forward or backward in order to lock or unlock.

The clip is really easy to on and off because it opens up pretty wide...the only thing is that it doesnt work on the super thick hardware on our two in agitation collars.

~Cate


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Perfect Thanks Cate ..


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I've had the same experience as Lori. I have had them come open when I KNOW I had rolled the locking wheel forward. Even though it was rare, I would not trust them in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> I've had the same experience as Lori. I have had them come open when I KNOW I had rolled the locking wheel forward. Even though it was rare, I would not trust them in a dangerous situation.



Would the Sprenger Scissor snap be more trustworthy you think? It's not a super big deal to me how strong it is as I won't be using it for back tying the dog during protection or the like. Usually when you say you KNOW you had rolled the locking wheel forward and it still 'pops' open that's what would freak me out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Would the Sprenger Scissor snap be more trustworthy you think? It's not a super big deal to me how strong it is as I won't be using it for back tying the dog during protection or the like. Usually when you say you KNOW you had rolled the locking wheel forward and it still 'pops' open that's what would freak me out.


 
Geoff, is this for street use, everyday use, etc...sorry didn't read the whole thread...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Geoff, is this for street use, everyday use, etc...sorry didn't read the whole thread...



It is for use between exercises training as my bitch has the tendency when she has an inch to take a mile. I have physical issues that make it hard for me to be on top of her 110% without kicking her ass. I want it to be on one of those convertible police style leads, so I can either put it over my shoulder and still be attached to the dog. Like this...










Basically what I need the convertible lead for is to free my hands while still keeping the dog close to me in between exercises. 

But I need quick engage and disengage the lead off the harness or collar for off lead bite work. It won't be used for agitation work, just more for as guide and a back up to my voice so I don't have to keep worrying about her between the exercises. 

That's why I need it equipped with a quick release snap something I don't have to mess with when I place her prior to sending her and when she is back at heel after the recall as I don't have 100% use of my hands.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally, I would feel more confident with the french scissor snap. I've used them (the scissor snap vs the lockjaw snap) about the same amount of time each, and although I have accidentally released the scissor snap (putting a harness over the leash, caught on snap and opened it), I've not had one release itself.


----------

